# 2 Dumbo Females- Georgia



## xcourtney3 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm having to rehome my girls because of my landlord. One's albino the other is black berkshire.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Are they spayed, by any chance? And do you have pictures? What are their names and personalities?


----------



## xcourtney3 (Oct 6, 2011)

No they aren't spayed. They are seven months old, and their names are Blackie and Whitie, lol (My husband named them..) Blackie is rambunctious. She is always running around like crazy and loves to explore. Whitie is a little shy, but has come around to the point where she will come up to the door when you open it and sniff around. They both like to be pet and played with, but they don't sit still long enough to hold. They LOVE to lick fingers too. They will literally sit there holding your finger through the cage and lick it for five minutes. The previous owner had problems with escapes due to Blackie chewing holes in the corners of the cage, HOWEVER, I keep their cage elevated and haven't had problems.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

They sound really sweet. Unfortunately, I don't have the funds for two elective surgeries right now, and I have three intact boys. You should add this description and the pictures to your ad on GM, as well. Pictures always generate more interest.


----------

